# wanna start a darkroom



## sabenemmons (Mar 4, 2005)

I just moved into a new house and i have a walkin closet that i think will be perfect for a darkroom (my first) so i was wanting to just get some info on darkrooms like what i need or any good websites that have a good how to on setting up a darkroom, I was looking at a beseler cadet (2?) and think it will work for my enlarger but my dumb question is do i need a special enlarger to do color or just "more" chemicals in the processing
saben


----------



## KevinR (Mar 4, 2005)

Yeah, the enlarger has to have a color condenser. You have to able to add the cyan, magenta, and yellow filters.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 4, 2005)

Check this thread - some links here.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16744


----------



## KevinR (Mar 4, 2005)

It looks like a pretty good deal. I looked at the bogen enlargers before I bought my omega. The lens rated really high in an article one of the guys on the APUG forum wrote. You'll need a timer, and those can be a little pricey.


----------



## lathamemmons (Mar 10, 2005)

hey saben one of moms bosses is wanting to sell an entier darkroom kit
i Belive mom said $150.00 enlarger and every thing you would have to talk to mom 
its odd ive been looking at darkroom stuff all day. how are you gona drain your chems in a closet?
just wondering


----------



## snowboard100dps (Mar 28, 2005)

You can also find some pretty good deals on stuff on eBay.


----------



## Happy Medium (Mar 31, 2005)

I cannot reccomend Ansel Adams' book "The Print" enough. It provides extraordinary insight as to the construction of a darkroom and a diffuser enlarger.


----------

